# Why are Qupzilla's Ports Collection version and Qt web browser engine differents from upstream?



## ldgc (Jan 1, 2018)

The Qupzilla's official website indicates that the latest version is 2.2.3 and that QtWebEngine is being used. www/qupzilla-qt5 version is 1.8.9_3 and QtWebKit is being used, despite www/qt5-webengine being available...
Is http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=www&portname=qupzilla-qt5 and http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=www&portname=qt5-webengine the reason or one of the reasons?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 1, 2018)

See PR 222279.


----------

